# Oklahoma Field Trip



## Brian S (Sep 12, 2006)

Last weekend we made a trip to Oklahoma. We camped near Sulpher which is near the Arbuckle Mtns. Here are some pics I took. I can highly recommend going to Oklahoma. Lots of nice stuff there

Jordan found this baby Timber Rattlesnake. I like his ingenious method of taking pics of it.


Here is a shot I took of the rattler.


I have never seen as many Loxosceles reclusa as there are here


A "House Centipede". I dont have my book in front of me now to give the scientific name.


This is Ten Acre Rock. Its a huge granite deposit. Sadly, a Quarry has bought this land and will probably destroy it.


L to R...Myself (aka BrianS of course),Monte (Rounder),DavidF, and Matt (Mechanical Mind)


A beautiful Aphonopelma hentzi. We hound as many as 4 tarauntulas under the same rock, board or whatever they could find to hide under.


A juvenile Latrodectus mactans


Matt found this beautiful Broadband Copperhead underneath a piece of tin.



Habitat photos



A mantid I found


A huge grasshopper!!! This would make a good feed for T blondi LOL



We later went to see Richard (Bassteck76) who is in the white shirt and see his nice snake collection


We later went to check out the other Richard's (OKHerp) property and Matt makes yet another good find. This time a Pygmy Rattlesnake


DavidF found this Black Ratsnake.


Got a group shot with OKherp who next to the end on the right in the white shirt


I found what I think is a Green Lynx Spider eating a wasp. I dont have a book with me now to ID it though.


----------



## Brian S (Sep 12, 2006)

You can see the pics that the others took >>here<<


----------



## Crotalus (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow you had a rattler bonanza there! Congrats on the horridus! How did you find it? Was it out basking or?
Sure need to do a Oklahoma trip in the near future!


----------



## Brian S (Sep 12, 2006)

Lelle, The Timber Rattler was found road cruising after dark. The Copperhead was under some tin while the Pygmy was under a used tire. Amazing how human trash can make excellent snake habitat.


----------

